

One-child policy: China's army of little emperors  - jellyksong
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/onechild-policy-chinas-army-of-little-emperors-8446713.html

======
rohamg
Fascinating. Also not to be ignored: the psychological blowback from the
parents' stress and anxiety. Anyone who has dogs or rides horses can tell you
- if you're confident and focused, the animal is too. If you're skittish,
scared, overly concerned or stressed, the animal will be too. Growing up as
part of a generation like this must have been subconsciously traumatizing.

